# Read



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Went to buy a powerhead for my 20 gallon high, and the guy said those were only good if attached to under-gravel filters. I was just wondering if this were true, or if I could still get one without an undergreavel filter. I want it for the sole purpose of crateing a water current. Thanks


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DonH said:


>


 couldn't say it any better


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> DonH said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 I third the motion.

Under gravel filters (UFG) can be used with a powerhead, but will cause some problems in the long run. (you will get alot of argumetns/different opinions about this topic). You can just use a powerhead to have oxygen in the tank, water surface disruption and as a water filter.

Plus trust me when I say, "the best advice you can get is @ PFury". PFury has all the beginners, enthusiests, hardcore hobbyists, fish distributors, and even Frank the scientist. Put that against your LFS employee!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you might want a prefilter attachment if its a strong one and you have feeders in the tank, they get sucked into the Phead


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

UGF=crap, don't do it unless you want to cause more problems for yourself and your fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI is right i hate it when feeders get sucked up by it. im picking up a prefilter attachment this weekend


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

ncith said:


> undergravel filter


 two words: ICE AGE


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I got the "Quick Filter" attachment for my 402. I like it a lot. It doesn't suck up feeders or plant leaves. It adds a little more filteration to my tank. The only downside is that it is quite long. But I'd rather have a long canister sticking off of my powerhead than dead feeders stuck in it making the water cloudy.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You did and chose a good thing for your Ps


----------

